# Free female beagle



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

She is an older dog but still circles rabbits. Would be a nice solo dog for a youth hunter. AKC registered and will come with the papers.


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

How old?

Why are you getting rid of her?


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

She is 10 years old. She doesnt fit the style of beagle I am running now. She is more hare breeding and I run a conservative style. Nothing wrong with her other than being out of shape.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a buddy looking for a rabbit dog, but I think that's going to be a little too old. 

If she doesn't fit your program it seems like she's probably earned a nice comfy dog bed and spot by the fireplace by this point in her life, no?


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

She owes me nothing. She has circled many rabbits to the gun and placed in field trials as well. I would just like to see her run more. Its what she loves to do. I really don't care if she goes or not. Was hoping some young hunter wanted his own dog that needs nothing but fed and hunted.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

BigWoods said:


> She owes me nothing. She has circled many rabbits to the gun and placed in field trials as well. I would just like to see her run more. Its what she loves to do. I really don't care if she goes or not. Was hoping some young hunter wanted his own dog that needs nothing but fed and hunted.


I'll talk to my buddy.

I'm not super familiar with beagles... when you say she's "hare bred" does that mean she runs big? Most of the spots we hit are anywhere from 10-60 acres. Do you think she's too much dog for that kind of hunting?


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Generally hare breeding will search a bit further in a check or area of loss and push a little harder when running. With one dog its usually not an issue though and doubt she will be pushing rabbits out of that size area. Your close enough that I would be glad to run her and have you watch. I am open most evenings after work. The running isn't great right now by any means with the crusty snow but I'd bet she can get it done.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Sorry I forgot to revise this.....she has been spoken for.


----------

